# is this yet another pregnancy complaint? ARM PAIN



## 19Sarah87

hi i was just wondering if this is normal pregnancy stuff or something else.

Basically i am having this dull yet painful ache starting in my fore arm and shoulders then radiating down my arm. My arms feel so weak and achey its bringing tears to my eyes. Im not feeling to well today as it is, iv got constant flashes before my eyes, im going very clammy every time baby moves im getting a bad pain in my cervix as if hes pushing down.
Feeling very blah today :cry:


----------



## aley28

I don't know if that's normal or not. Can you call your midwife and ask?

How is your blood pressure? Flashes before your eyes can be related to pre-eclampsia.


----------



## babydustcass

il be watching this thread to see if its anything. i thought it might have been the way i have been sleeping but for the last couple of days my arm has been really achey, it feels bruised around the inside elbow area


----------



## 19Sarah87

aley28 said:


> I don't know if that's normal or not. Can you call your midwife and ask?
> 
> How is your blood pressure? Flashes before your eyes can be related to pre-eclampsia.

Hi thanks for reply, aches have eased off now which im so relieved about i have regular bp checks because i had pe in my last pregnancy they said my bp was fine although i have never had it so low 108/82.... its been on average 120/70 throughout pregnancy and started to show protein +


----------



## MommaSketch

**SYMPATHY HUGS**
Both of my shoulders are knackered with pain radiating dow the arms into my wrists and fingers. At night one of them feels like it's broken :(
Went to doc and got fully examined and he says it is muscular, probably from heaving my enormous bulk in and out of chairs and cars etc etc (I have a huge baby and loads of amniotic fluid).
Was advised to take 2 paracetamol every 6 hours without fail as it builds up pain relief in your body. He also suggested applying heat and or cold packs to see if that helps.

Hope you feel better soon - I know how miserable it is xxxx


----------



## catcatcat

Ive got it really sore shoulder and arm. It started after sleeping funny on it one night. I read arm pain can b caused by changes to centre of gravity - ouch x


----------



## ljo1984

Oh my god I've had this the last couple of days and was about to post about it! It's like really achy from the shoulders down, but that achey it actually feels painful! Have you noticed it in any position? I've found it comes on if I'm lying down but on my ba k or leaning either side, I have to be totally on my left or right. So I was wondering if it's causing a lack of blood flow when on my back?! I never had any problems with imm I could lay on my back at full term and nothing! 
I've ocassionsly had the visual problem, like little White spots floating about! But it's when I'm sat or bending over and get up too quick. Xx


----------

